# LANCE ARMSTRONG - 1274 MADONE-.. For Sale!?



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

Just visited my lbs and found a new trek brochure entitled PROJECTONE......
ANyway....(had to take one)
inside it had a page devoted to lance... and a blerb about ordering Lance's EXACT 1274 p1 bike that he raced in the tour down under...(exact to spec)..... every 1274 purchased will have a portion donated to LIVESTRONG foundation...
now
I want one....

wonder how much it would cost? (seeing how the first one took 40hrs just to paint!?!?)


----------



## strykar (Jul 21, 2008)

do it up on the website and you can get a ballpark figure from treks calculator.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Is it up on the site yet?? I actually really dig that paintjob.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Mmm yeah.. That's why it's up on the Project One site too right? 


It's been said those bikes are just one off for Lance. His stage race bikes/MSR bikes are for auction for charity but that's just one of each.

So, I doubt the 1274 Livestrong scheme is publicly available.


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

*....*

little confused myself uzzie!?
the only place that says that it's available is in the back of the trek brochure entitled "ONE"..... its a black book with a big red or blue shinny logo.....

on the last page it has a article about the 1274.....
on that page it explains that you can order a 1274 with the proceeds going to livestrong....

????????? but you're right in saying the website doesn't jive?!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

MANTEIGA said:


> little confused myself uzzie!?
> the only place that says that it's available is in the back of the trek brochure entitled "ONE"..... its a black book with a big red or blue shinny logo.....
> 
> on the last page it has a article about the 1274.....
> ...


If it's available, I sooo want one. But, I sooo wish I could afford one.

So I can't have one. Oh well.

I guess contacting Trek would be the best option.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

I just checked our dealer site and there is nothing stating that a new paint scheme is available for the P1 bikes, not yet at least. Sorry.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

The new lance 1274 paint scheme is now available from trek and also on the aelous wheels (yellow decals). Its a pretty pricey option though!


----------

